# Chicago shootings and death toll.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

82 shot- 15 fatally- in Chicago over holiday weekend

God damn Chicago, I know domestics go up during the holidays, but that's a bit crazy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 30, 2015)

This is from July 4th weekend, 2014.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Can someone fix the title to 82.



Just go to "EDIT"  Then "THREAD TOOLS" at top of thread.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This is from July 4th weekend, 2014.



Didn't see the date, but either way it's still insane that this would happen in an American city over a weekend.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Chicago Tribune

Thanksgiving weekend, 8 killed and 20 shot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Crime in Chicago -- Chicago Tribune

This is nuts, the data from 2014-2015.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 30, 2015)

Yup, restrictive gun control measures are really working in the Windy City....:wall:


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2015)

I read an interesting statistic from the National Gang Intelligence Center that said 48% of all homicides in America are gang-related. Obama should read it. I think most liberals believe it's middle-aged white NRA members who are doing all the killing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

The race aspect doesn't matter to me, I don't believe 99% of the racial garbage be tossed all over the media or through race baiting groups.

The numbers are what's staggering to me, we all see the news blurbs of x number of people killed in x cities. But to actually see the numbers of shootings in comparison to death's is a bit of a holy shit moment for me. I mean think about this, we see the Planned Parenthood shooting and think, damn this is a freaking problem, how do we deal with this. Meanwhile in Chicago more people were shot and killed over the same holiday. And its not just a one time event, the numbers of shootings on a monthly bases are unreal, I mean that place looks like a freaking war zone from the data.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The numbers are what's staggering to me



Yet you won't hear a peep out of the BLM folk.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Yet you won't hear a peep out of the BLM folk.



I'm sure there are plenty of people involved with the BLM that feel these numbers are atrocious. I doubt the BLM leaders are going to make as much noise if any, due to the current agenda they have.

Interestingly enough to me, I have a friend and former platoon mate, who is black, highly educated and a veteran of OIF 1-2, who is involved in the BLM. My first reaction was kind of a "what the hell, this dude is smarter than that". Until I started following his postings on the issues a little closer. He has an interesting perspective on the issue and is probably more of an all lives matter supporter, but has pointed out some very thought provoking situations. It makes me wonder if the BLM leaders are truly in line with the black community as a whole.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2015)

@Diamondback 2/2 , I don't think Kabul or Aleppo has these levels of gun violence.

Chicago 436 vs Baltimore 312 and St Louis is just around 200.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 , I don't think Kabul or Aleppo has these levels of gun violence.
> 
> Chicago 436 vs Baltimore 312 and St Louis is just around 200.



Looking at the data, with an average of 200+ shooting a month (yes a month not a year) it seems to be pretty well an active war zone. I guess the one saving grace, is they suck so bad at marksmanship and are not killing nowhere near the number they are shooting.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Looking at the data, with an average of 200+ shooting a month (yes a month not a year) it seems to be pretty well an active war zone. I guess the one saving grace, is they suck so bad at marksmanship and are not killing nowhere near the number they are shooting.



IS isn't killing that much on a monthly rate.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> IS isn't killing that much on a monthly rate.



Nope...and you never hear much about the "collateral damage" caused by drive-by's and gang-related shootings.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of people involved with the BLM that feel these numbers are atrocious. I doubt the BLM leaders are going to make as much noise if any, due to the current agenda they have.
> 
> Interestingly enough to me, I have a friend and former platoon mate, who is black, highly educated and a veteran of OIF 1-2, who is involved in the BLM. My first reaction was kind of a "what the hell, this dude is smarter than that". Until I started following his postings on the issues a little closer. He has an interesting perspective on the issue and is probably more of an all lives matter supporter, but has pointed out some very thought provoking situations. It makes me wonder if the BLM leaders are truly in line with the black community as a whole.



The leaders are just idiots who see this as an opportunity to 'make their names'. Without this movement, they're just normal people, and that's not good enough for them.

The more you can make an issue out of something (whether one exists or not), the more you stand to gain in this society. Professional victimhood is a very real thing -- and, ironically, it hurts the real victims. What fuels ACTUAL racists? For sure, plenty of fuel comes from the utter clownishness shown by some of these 'leaders'. They create more racism than they will ever solve, which, ironically, goes back to the point where I said that they benefit from racism. In a world with no racism, they'd find a way to create some just so they'd have a _raison d'être_.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> IS isn't killing that much on a monthly rate.



With an average of 7.4 people being shot a day in Chicago. I'll stand by my statement. It may not be IS, but that's a lot of people being shot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rapid said:


> The leaders are just idiots who see this as an opportunity to 'make their names'. Without this movement, they're just normal people, and that's not good enough for them.
> 
> The more you can make an issue out of something (whether one exists or not), the more you stand to gain in this society. Professional victimhood is a very real thing -- and, ironically, it hurts the real victims. What fuels ACTUAL racists? For sure, plenty of fuel comes from the utter clownishness shown by some of these 'leaders'. They create more racism than they will ever solve, which, ironically, goes back to the point where I said that they benefit from racism. In a world with no racism, they'd find a way to create some just so they'd have a _raison d'être_.



I would agree with regards to the 'leaders' of BLM, but I also feel there are legitimate issues that should be addressed from all sides, and I do know there are good people involved in BLM, who are not just race based in their thoughts or belief's.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I would agree with regards to the 'leaders' of BLM, but I also feel there are legitimate issues that should be addressed from all sides, and I do know there are good people involved in BLM, who are not just eased based in their thoughts or belief's.



Definitely. But those people would be better off joining any of the alternative, more rational movements, IMO.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 , I don't think Kabul or Aleppo has these levels of gun violence.
> 
> Chicago 436 vs Baltimore 312 and St Louis is just around 200.



For a few years in me and @policemedic area, we were pushing near 400/year. D. can tell us now how many but I can tell you that the knife and gun club in this area are still going full and strong.

M.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2015)

"Either they don't know, don't show, or don't care about what's going on in the hood. They had all this foreign shit. They didn't have shit on my brother, man."

- Boyz n the Hood (1991)

24 years ago and nothing's changed. Guess what quote will be relevant 24 years from now?


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> With an average of 7.4 people being shot a day in Chicago. I'll stand by my statement. It may not be IS, but that's a lot of people being shot.



I think you read that wrong: that killing rate is WORSE than the killing under the Islamic State "government".


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> I think you read that wrong: that killing rate is WORSE than the killing under the Islamic State "government".



Ahhh, yep I figured you were screwing with me, as you most always do. lol, sorry bro.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

Help Wanted: one police chief

Chicago mayor asks police superintendent to resign  - CNN.com



> _(CNN)_Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel said Tuesday that he has asked for the resignation of Chicago Police Superintendent Garry McCarthy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2015)

Chicago politics has been and will always continue to be, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 1, 2015)

"As a reward for getting me reelected, I give you unemployment benefits."

What a generous offer. /sarc


----------



## jjgli (Dec 1, 2015)

Rahm brought him in to make a better police force then dropped him in order to make a better police force. Interesting...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 1, 2015)

Rahm wouldn't know a good police force from a turnip.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 1, 2015)

Irrespective of what happened in the dashcam, who the fuck in their right mind walks towards/near police officers holding a knife? I'm not saying anyone deserves to die, but when you are dumb enough to put yourself in a position like that, I don't really for sorry for you. It pays to make good decisions in life. It seems like people are purposefully putting themselves in positions to get reactions out of officers.


----------



## jjgli (Dec 1, 2015)

TH15 said:


> ...who the fuck in their right mind walks towards/near police officers holding a knife?



Two things. One: he wasn't in his right mind. They found PCP in his system. Two: the video shows him walking away from the cop, not toward him.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 1, 2015)

jjgli said:


> Two things. One: he wasn't in his right mind. They found PCP in his system. Two: the video shows him walking away from the cop, not toward him.


Aware of both of those aspects. Doesn't excuse his actions, which is my point to begin with.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Chicago Tribune

Father of slain 9-year-old Tyshawn Lee charged with shooting 3


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Chicago Tribune
> 
> Father of slain 9-year-old Tyshawn Lee charged with shooting 3


I want to say ROTFLMAO!!!, but the little kid did not deserve to die.  The rest of them should be thrown into an arena gladiator style with the winners put out on parole (they get arrested again anyways).

#blacklivesmatter #unlessyoubeshotbyathug


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 14, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I want to say ROTFLMAO!!!, but the little kid did not deserve to die.  The rest of them should be thrown into an arena gladiator style with the winners put out on parole (they get arrested again anyways).
> 
> #blacklivesmatter #unlessyoubeshotbyathug



I think its incredibly disgusting that the communities within that city have devolved to such a level that they are executing the children and grandmothers of rival gang members. Its just sick and sad.

I hate to say it, but they need to declare a state of emergency in that town, roll the National Guard in and arrest every person with known ties to any gang activity, and lock those fuckers into concentrations camps for reeducation and rehabilitation. Clear the streets for 10 years and institute whatever programs are needed to change the culture for the younger upcoming kids. This is 2016, we're better than this, we know how to fix it, we're fools for not getting after it.

I mean really a 9 year old boy playing basketball lured into a back alley and shot to death because his father had gang ties. There is nothing joking about that, this is unacceptable and has no place in any American city. Makes me sick.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ...arrest every person with known ties to any gang activity, and lock those fuckers into concentrations camps for reeducation and rehabilitation....
> 
> ....This is 2016, we're better than this,...



I agree with your sentiment, but the above made me chuckle. "Concentration camps" followed by "we're better than this"? Throwing due process out of the window? By all means, bring in the Guard, institute a curfew in some areas, go door to door with a police officer looking for outstanding warrants if need be, but not your post above.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I agree with your sentiment, but the above made me chuckle. "Concentration camps" followed by "we're better than this"? Throwing due process out of the window? By all means, bring in the Guard, institute a curfew in some areas, go door to door with a police officer looking for outstanding warrants if need be, but not your post above.



Some how I knew you would have that response. 

Prisons have become modern concentration camp's. I used those words for inflammatory purposes. As it's a pretty disgusting situation, that IMO calls for a drastic response. A state of emergency would allow for the suspension of due process, and allow for a drastic detention and rehabilitation of these idiots. It was also clear the streets for the younger kids who will never break the cycle as long a Uncle Gangster and daddy thug are forcing their kids to watch them act like fools. $.02

But yeah, I worded it that way for a reason.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 14, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder WTF Rahm Emmanuel is doing.  Chicago is fucked and he seems unable to do anything about it.  Hell, David Dinkins was able to turn NYC around in a little over three years, and that city is three or four times larger than Chicago.  I saw somewhere that, over the last 10 years, the number of homicides in Chicago have actually ecplipsed the number of American combat fatalities in Iraq and Afghanistan during the same time period.  While we're obviously dealing with different populations and other factors, the fact that more people are dying in an American city than in active warzones is a sobering thought.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sometimes I wonder WTF Rahm Emmanuel is doing.  Chicago is fucked and he seems unable to do anything about it.  Hell, David Dinkins was able to turn NYC around in a little over three years, and that city is three or four times larger than Chicago.  I saw somewhere that, over the last 10 years, the number of homicides in Chicago have actually ecplipsed the number of American combat fatalities in Iraq and Afghanistan during the same time period.  While we're obviously dealing with different populations and other factors, the fact that more people are dying in an American city than in active warzones is a sobering thought.



I like Bernie Sanders campaigning in Ill., maybe even Chicago, and gleefully stating he's glad Rahm didn't endorse him.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sometimes I wonder WTF Rahm Emmanuel is doing.  Chicago is fucked and he seems unable to do anything about it.  Hell, David Dinkins was able to turn NYC around in a little over three years, and that city is three or four times larger than Chicago.  I saw somewhere that, over the last 10 years, the number of homicides in Chicago have actually ecplipsed the number of American combat fatalities in Iraq and Afghanistan during the same time period.  While we're obviously dealing with different populations and other factors, the fact that more people are dying in an American city than in active war zones is a sobering thought.


Modern gun control is a direct result of gang violence in Chicago.
Only the names of the gangs has changed, they are still a bunch of thugs killing each other off.
I wouldn't waste resources looking for anyone's killer/shooter.
They won't cooperate with the cops (I 'ain't no snitch), but want the cops to find/arrest the bad guys/gals.
Then they bitch because the cops arrested a black man/woman (arrest a white guy, even though I told the cops my shooter was black).
I grew up in S. Chicago, and then the South Suburbs (close to @Cabbage Head 's ao).
I've been back three times since 1983.
TDY in rantoul, and I came home to see my sister (last time I made that mistake)
Grandfather's funeral (RIP Grandpa Stack)
Overnight layover when I saw an old friend (hotel taxes were 50% of the bill).
It's easier to blame gun owners, they tend to be white, aka the unprotected class; never blame the shooter, the rioter, the looter, always blame the victim.
Chicago is the next Detroit, fuck 'em I won't shed any tears.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2016)

So apparently this guy was a thug with people looking for him, he was live streaming a video out in front of a store/street corner and is gunned down. Obviously sounds like the shooter unloaded on a few others.

Something that stands out to me is the relative amount of rounds fired to the dude dropping, and than the screen captured the shooter standing in moderns stance, two handed grip and managing recoil. Not what you normally see from the untrained gangsta wannabes. Looked like a legitimate hit, by a well trained gunman.

To any LEO's on here working in or around Chicago, y'all stay safe and heads on a swivel, this should have you itching to get some range time in. Stay safe @Cabbage Head


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 3, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> post[/USER]



That was a month ago here if I remember correctly right by Midway.

With summer coming and the weather getting nicer, hope everyone stays safe as they travel farther throughout the city.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2016)

I still think Chicago is the greatest city on Earth. Yes, there are neighborhoods to stay aware from, but the city itself is amazing. It has far away the best food scene for any major city. Get away from downtown and experience  the little neighborhoods, like Pilsen, and you can see why so many people like myself love it.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 3, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I still think Chicago is the greatest city on Earth. Yes, there are neighborhoods to stay aware from, but the city itself is amazing. It has far away the best food scene for any major city. Get away from downtown and experience  the little neighborhoods, like Pilsen, and you can see why so many people like myself love it.



Agreed.  I went to UIC, then started practicing in an office in Old Town a few years after.

Could have done without the 'everyone for themselves' business environment; that's any modern American big city, though.

I would say to stay the hell away from the south side, but some of the best aforementioned restaurants and blues clubs are there.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I still think Chicago is the greatest city on Earth. Yes, there are neighborhoods to stay aware from, but the city itself is amazing. It has far away the best food scene for any major city. Get away from downtown and experience  the little neighborhoods, like Pilsen, and you can see why so many people like myself love it.



I have the same feelings about my hometown San Antonio, but we ain't leading the nation in murders and shooting's.  It may just be particular areas of Chicago (the east side here is pretty damn rough) but you guys have a serious problem that really needs to be addressed. I mean that video showed what looked like a legitimate hit in broad daylight by a well trained person (and its apparently common place now). In one of our nations largest and very popular cities. I don't think anyone is truly going to brush that off and say lets get a pizza and go check out the suburbs...and if that is what is happening, it explains alot of what is going on up there in the inner city.

$.02


----------



## DocIllinois (May 3, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I have the same feelings about my hometown San Antonio, but we ain't leading the nation in murders and shooting's.  It may just be particular areas of Chicago (the east side here is pretty damn rough) but you guys have a serious problem that really needs to be addressed. I mean that video showed what looked like a legitimate hit in broad daylight by a well trained person (and its apparently common place now). In one of our nations largest and very popular cities. I don't think anyone is truly going to brush that off and say lets get a pizza and go check out the suburbs...and if that is what is happening, it explains alot of what is going on up there in the inner city.
> 
> $.02



This is happening is certain areas, yes, mainly on the south/ west side, which have never exactly been a nirvana.

2015 Chicago Murders

As in any fucked up area of a city, looking and acting the grey man helps to not attract the attention of the idiots.  

And in certain neighborhoods, to not be white.  Or there at all.   


The 'burbs are still ok.


----------



## policemedic (May 4, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> This is happening is certain areas, yes, mainly on the south/ west side, which have never exactly been a nirvana.
> 
> 2015 Chicago Murders
> 
> ...



I'd say be armed but that's disingenuous given the laws there.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I'd say be armed but that's disingenuous given the laws there.



Uber driver, licensed to carry gun, shoots gunman in Logan Square

Police: Concealed carry license holder kills armed gunman | Fox News

While I agree, there has been some progress in the past two years to help allow law abiding citizens to carry in the city. It is still heavily regulated and restricted on who can carry, but there are a few examples of legal gun concealers protecting others. There are a few others I can think of as well off the top of my head, one of which was caught on tape (I will try and find the link later today).


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Agreed.  I went to UIC, then started practicing in an office in Old Town a few years after.
> 
> Could have done without the 'everyone for themselves' business environment; that's any modern American big city, though.
> 
> I would say to stay the hell away from the south side, but some of the best aforementioned restaurants and blues clubs are there.



I lived in river north for a year and loved it. Once my kids are grown up and out of the house, I will be at retirement age for the Government and plan to find a job in the city so my wife and I can move back there.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 4, 2016)

You can carry here, but they put a limit on round capacity and where you can carry legally.  As @NavyBuyer said a lot has been done in the past two years although I find it typical of Chicago in general that where you would want to carry you are not legally allowed to.

What is a bummer is it is a little hike to get somewhere to shoot, but there are some great spots with really friendly staff.


----------

